# Gaming build plz help



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey frnds u people gave me a very nice build and now my frnd wants to upgrade his PC-

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
Gaming(AC2,COD,CRYSIS2,NFS SHIFT2,GTA4)

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:want a sandybridge processor

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:35k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7 64bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1400 x 900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:no,assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: May 2011

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes,for 2 years

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:monitor,keyboard,mouse,speaker,sound card,optical drive and case

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Delhi,No

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A This is what I have thought- 
CPU-Intel Core i5 2300

MOBO-Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2 or any other cheapest one

RAM-4GB[2X2GB] DDR3 1333Mhz

Graphics card-Sapphire HD 5770 1GB GDDR5

HDD-Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB

PSU-Corsair CMPSU 450VX

Will it fit in the budget if not please do so..and also quote the prices


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|2x G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|2x1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB|4000
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520W|4000


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*@ Ankit2695 *

Buddy since gaming is your requirement, then i want to suggest a more powerful gpu instead.  Check the following:



*Processor*
 | Intel Core i5 2400 | 9.5k
*Motherboard*
 | Intel DH61WW | 3.5k
*Ram*
 | Corsair single 4gb xms 3 | 2.5k
*Gpu*
 | *Sapphire 6950 1gb| 14.5k
*Hdd*
 | Seagate ITB 7200.12 | 2.5k
*Psu*
 | SeaSonic S12II 520W| 4K
*Total*
|                             |36.5k
I have suggested a powerful card and in case you change the monitor to fullhd in future, 6950 will prove very very useful then. Graphic card cannot be upgraded later so stick with a powerful gpu from start.



* Alternately you can also go for *MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC* @ 14.5k.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the Seagate 1TB just 2.5k


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, Hdd prices have fallen a lot over last year.
2.5 k is good price.

Go for Sapphire hd6950 it will help you in gaming, future proofing.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

ankit would be gaming at 1440x900 resolution
even a 5770 would be more than enough 
6850 if he wants DX11


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 9, 2011)

is DH61WW just for 3.5k?? Any specific difference between H61 n H67??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

H61-->no raid, 2 DIMM DDR3, 10 usb2
H67-->raid, 4 DIMM DDR3, 14 usb2


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Thats why i suggested a single 4gb instead of 2x2gb. Later on, op can upgrade to another 4 gb and run them in dual channel config of 4x2. 8gb is more than enough for future gaming too.

About 6950/560, i said when op changes his monitor to fullhd, he doesn't have to upgrade the graphics card. Better to go for a powerful gpu if it comes under budget.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 9, 2011)

MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC -go for it .most of them can easily do more than 950mhz on the core


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Yes, that is true. Gtx 560 is hell of an overclocker. At 950 mhz, it performs equally with a gtx 570 and radeon 6970.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

What about tha quality of MSI??I have heard it's not good..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Who told you? Msi is one of the best board makers. On par with asus and gigabyte.

Its twin frozr II design is one of the best in cooling.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

How about a 5850???

I said I have heard..
I was not sure..
What about a 5850 or 6850 or any othe Geforce under 10k..
And no monitor upgrade for 2 years,he will be buying a new laptop as soon as school is over i.e after 2yrs..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ In that case, stick with a 6850. 5850 is old and power hungry. Gtx 460 is the only geforce around 10k.

Just know that even a *90k laptop *cannot match the above desktop config. It will be far powerful.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry guys I was a bit busy today...
So what is the cost of a sapphire 6850


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ 10k
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Intel DH61WW	 is 5K on ebay


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

^Yes it's 5,050 on ebay..but
It's 3.7k on deltapage..


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Duplicate toh nahi na ?



Ankit2695 said:


> ^Yes it's 5,050 on ebay..but
> It's 3.7k on deltapage..



sorry bro...its NOT on deltapage at all.

give me link plz


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

www.deltapage.com/list/index.html

I think I was not wrong..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes deltapage pricing is correct. Locally, it will be even cheaper.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

we dont have that board in market yet in mumbai.

do they ship in mumbai ? 

also for Intel 	DH61WW do we need to confirm if its B3 version or not ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Yes ofcourse. They ship anywhere in india.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ You are most welcome buddy.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

So I should go with the deltapage price?


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah.m also getting same so that i can put in a high end gfx card from the money saved.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

So this is what I have decided for him-
CPU-Intel Core i5 2400

MOBO-Intel DH61WW

RAM-4GB[2X2GB] DDR3 1333Mhz

Graphics card-MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II 

HDD-Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB

PSU-Corsair CMPSU 450VX

What will be tha total cost?


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit , MOBO-Intel DH61WW lacks HDMI and even DVi too.

if you are using LCD or LED , get a mobo with at-least DVI port for better clarity.

Get Intel 	DH67VR - 16x,8.Ch.S,L / Vga & HDMi, USB 3	FOR 4600 INR
from deltapage

check VGA vs DVI for monitor hookup
and DVI vs VGA? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH61WW|3700
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB|2600
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*GPU*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II |14500
*Total*
||36200


talktoanil said:


> Ankit , MOBO-Intel DH61WW lacks HDMI and even DVi too.
> 
> if you are using LCD or LED , get a mobo with at-least DVI port for better clarity.
> 
> ...



@talktoanil since the OP is getting the GPU he doesnt need onboard display connectors..


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

ohhh so monitor is connected to PC using say DVI port of LCD to DVI port of gfx card ??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya...
If monitor has HDMI, then HDMI of LCD to HDMI of gfx card


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

any benefit of HDMI over DVI when it comes to clarity ??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

the image quality of DVI is exactly the same as HDMI. The only disadvantage DVI over HDMI is the fact the it doesn’t carry audio.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

His screen has a VGA 'cable'..how will DVI be useful to him?

Yaa..That's what I was thinking..
I am getting a GPU so why would I need a onboard display port?.

I am also thinking that a MSI  GTX 560 Twin Frozr 2 will be an overkill for that resolution..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> His screen has a VGA 'cable'..how will DVI be useful to him?


DVI to VGA adapter is bundled with the GPU so no worries.. 



Ankit2695 said:


> I am also thinking that a MSI  GTX 560 Twin Frozr 2 will be an overkill for that resolution..


I hope so..
But will b future proof, also if the monitor is changed to a full HD, u can stay cool about GPU..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 10, 2011)

although i suggest a Sapphire 6950 1GB for 14.3k


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 11, 2011)

6950 or 560??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Its completely your choice. In stock setting hD 6950 1 GB is better than GTX 560, but if you starts to overclock a lot GTX 560 offers better performance. So its completely upto you, how u are gonna stress ur card.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> 6950 or 560??



Get a factory overclocked gtx 560. It will be similar in performance with a 6950. You can even further overclock the card to reach gtx 570 levels or play safe at stock clocks.

The card to get is *Msi Gtx 560 Twin frozr II OC @ 14.5k*.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

Be sure to get the twin frozr card. If you get a card thats already overclocked and doesnt have such a good cooling solution you cant oc more.
With this you will have no such worries.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 12, 2011)

go for Gigabyte GTX 560Ti SOC 1GHz version or MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II SOC 950MHz version....they r beast


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

if someone is confused in which 560 to go for...then check this out

Conclusion : Five Overclocked GeForce GTX 560 Ti Cards, Compared


----------



## vickybat (Apr 13, 2011)

*@talktoanil*

He will go with a discrete gpu and a 6850 , 6950 or gtx 560 has dvi and hdmi connectivity.


----------

